# Dovenby Hall, Cumbria (Sanatorium)



## JEP27 (Jul 21, 2009)

Dovenby Hall (grade II listed) lies 2.5 miles NW of Cockermouth in Cumbria. It was once the principle residence of Dovenby village and sits in an estate extending 115 acres (mainly woodland and parkland). The hall itself dates from 1154 and was built in three stages. The Pele tower is the oldest part and was built with stones taken from the Roman road which ran from Maryport to Papcastle through Dovenby village. In the 16th century a north and south lodge were added, then in the 17th century further extensions were made to the rear of the hall, including the creation of a kitchen, staff quarters and additional living rooms for the owners. The hall has been a private residence for most of its life (1154 - 1930). However, in 1930 it was purchased by the Joint Committee for Carlisle, Cumberland and Westmorland and was turned into a mental institution. Over the years the hospital was slowly expanded and eventually had accomodation for 400 patients. 

The hospital was closed in 1997 and put up for sale by the health authority. It was purchased by Malcolm Wilson (rally driver)- managing director of M-Sport. An extension and restoration project which received a Civic Trust Award was carried out. Part of the hall's interior was converted into office space. A new 5500 sq metre car workshop was built, a new access road and a lake were made. It was completed in 2001 and officially opened by Prince Charles.

The only disused part of the site is the former sanatorium building. It is earmarked for demolition to make way for the construction of a new 28 bedroom hotel. http://www.carigietcowen.co.uk/properties/pdfs/e6kcuoxo7g.pdf shows photographs of various parts of the live site along with a "design and build" opportunity for the proposed hotel and a plan of the Dovenby Estate as it would be with the new hotel (having a separate entrance to the main site) Planning permission was granted in August 2002, but work has not been started yet, so the sanatorium building is left to rot.


----------



## JEP27 (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## shatters (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice find Jane, you've been busy

Phil


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 21, 2009)

Good bit of history there,looks like it will fall down before it gets knocked down!


----------

